# vasaline and a driver



## silver77 (Apr 10, 2007)

yeah yeah i know what your think but no no ....I read today that hustlers back int the day would rub a thin film of vasaline on ther clubs to stop the spin and hit dead straight.


----------



## 300Yards (Jan 23, 2007)

HAHA! You killed it..I was going to make a joke about the title..oh well.

I can see that stopping the spin, but I imagine the distance would be trashed, not just from the lack of the clubface to rebound, but also because the spin would be too low, and the ball would just kinda fall out of the sky..As far s it going straighter..probably. Less spin does = less curving..


----------



## cbwheeler (Apr 9, 2007)

Less legal too. Highly illegal. Do this and you're looking at a DQ.


----------



## 300Yards (Jan 23, 2007)

Sure will. This is kinda like thoes Slingshots in a way..except the SLingshots are a strip of plastic you put on the clubface..biggest scam in the world if you ask me! It's illegal too.


----------



## Foster4 (May 2, 2007)

Umm it wouldn't cost you disteance ...it would actually make the ball go further..Less spin = straighter and farther ..Hint to why ppl always want there spin rate down for drivers etc...so you wouldn't get a drop in distance its actually a gain and a straighter shot.

and just a lil vasaline isn't going to effect the rebound of the club ..with your club moving that fast your still gonna get the same rebound.


----------



## white_tiger_137 (Mar 23, 2006)

It does work. I read about it in Rick Reilly's book and decided to try it. (In my backyard of course.) The first few shots were great. It felt kinda weird, but there's no question that they were long and straight. Then, I tried to hook it, and got a 15 yard draw out of it at the most. 

I've heard chapstick works too.


----------



## 300Yards (Jan 23, 2007)

I tried it too..all I notice is..well, nothing..doesn't seem to do anything. Then again, my dirver is grooveless, so it's pretty much maxed out on lack of spin.


----------



## Foster4 (May 2, 2007)

grooveless or illegal lol ? your ball has alot to do with spin also


----------



## white_tiger_137 (Mar 23, 2006)

> your ball has alot to do with spin also


True. Has anyone else seen those balls (I think they were Top Flite) that came with some slippery stuff already on them?


----------



## Fourputt (Nov 18, 2006)

300Yards said:


> I tried it too..all I notice is..well, nothing..doesn't seem to do anything. Then again, my dirver is grooveless, so it's pretty much maxed out on lack of spin.


The grooves o a driver don't impart spin anyway. They are just there for decoration, maybe to give visual definition to the sweet spot. Most players wouldn't buy a driver with no grooves because it just doesn't look right, but they really have no function.


----------



## GolfKid22 (Apr 17, 2007)

Fourputt said:


> The grooves o a driver don't impart spin anyway. They are just there for decoration, maybe to give visual definition to the sweet spot. Most players wouldn't buy a driver with no grooves because it just doesn't look right, but they really have no function.


I disagree. If your ball hits the grooves a certain way i guarantee your ball will be affected with spin. Look at irons for example.


----------



## 300Yards (Jan 23, 2007)

Drivers that have grooves all the way across, do impart a small amount of spin on their own, but not much. The ones like the BBs for instance, that don't have the grooves all the way across, don't make a huge difference. The real spin comes from the face angle, the launch angle, and how you strike it. Possibly wind conditions too. 



> grooveless or illegal lol ? your ball has alot to do with spin also


Grooveless. My driver is legal..although it shouldn't be..it just works too good sometimes..Yeah, the ball definently makes a difference too. I guess this being illegal, is more of a case of better safe, than sorry. Why take the risk of someone maybe having a small advantage over everyone else?


----------



## 300Yards (Jan 23, 2007)

GolfKid22 said:


> I disagree. If your ball hits the grooves a certain way i guarantee your ball will be affected with spin. Look at irons for example.


That's not exactly a great example..the difference between irons, and drivers are profound! Drivers have very little loft, and irons have a lot, because they are intended to be spun a lot more, than the woods are. But, you are also right that the grooves do have an effect, although miniscule on it's own. It's other factors, coupled together with the grooves, that determine the spin rate the ball will have.


----------



## Fourputt (Nov 18, 2006)

GolfKid22 said:


> I disagree. If your ball hits the grooves a certain way i guarantee your ball will be affected with spin. Look at irons for example.


Look at the results from the many tests that have been run over the years. The USGA has run tests with identical irons except for the grooves. They have tested with square grooves, V grooves, and with no grooves at all. The only time that grooves make a significant difference is from the rough, and then the only real effect that the grooves have is to channel moisture and some of the grass away from the contact point. From tight lies in the fairway, the grooves do not impart significantly more spin than the smooth faced iron. This is documented fact, tested and confirmed. 

If the grooves were what created spin in woods, then nobody would ever hit a slice or a hook, because they don't put vertical grooves on the clubface. The ball would always just slide off the face and never get any sidespin applied. However, we all know that isn't the case. So if the driver can impart sidespin without vertical grooves, why can't it also impart backspin without help from a horizontally grooved face?


----------

